

How far along does your idea have to be before applying to YC? - Mezzo


======
citizenkeys
Read this: <http://ycuniverse.com/yc-applying-interviewees>

~~~
Mezzo
Thank you so much for the link, very helpful and I've actually read through
PG's blog posts and advice before. But I couldn't isolate any indication of
progress prior to application. ie. do I have to have traction prior to
application? Does this have to be in the form of users or can it be in the
form of registered interest?

Thanks!

~~~
citizenkeys
PG's most consistent advice is the founders are important, not the idea. In
theory, the right set of founders could apply with no product and no idea and
still get into YC.

Likewise, PG recently said that applying every six months with a different
idea makes your likelihood of getting into YC better versus consistently
applying with the same idea ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5194256> ).

